# My folding bike adventure



## Kies (18 Oct 2013)

Having hijacked other threads I thought it best to start my own. I have lot of questions, which you experienced foldites (all makes) may be able to answer and help me buy the commuter I am looking for.

My journey: ride 5 miles to mainline station (allows Oyster card) and terminates at Paddington. I work at customer sites, within west end,city and docklands. The return journey is back from Paddington. So an average daily commute of 20 ish miles. I currently do the whole thing once a week on my sirrus and total mileage is 40-45 miles if I don't go into Docklands. I find that sort of mileage unsustainable on a daily basis, what with having to work as well.

My equipment : rucksack or bag containing laptop,charger,few tools, bike clothing,bike spares,lights.

My need: a folder but not something I can cart about once with a customer. Some are dark data centres with a lone security guard,some banks ,others can be busy offices. I WON,T be taking the bike into any customer premises, so locked up outside. Most visits are between 1-2 hours. D-Lock + cable will be used.

1st October : tried a Tern link P9 at Evans Brentford. Nice bike,but could have done with the handlebars being slightly higher as I'm 5-11". Bike was stable and no flex. Really flew along with 20" wheels. Would love to try a brompton out as this bike will most probably be purchased/leased via C2W scheme.

16 October : a nice Dahon has taken my eye on eBay, but doesn't have a rear rack. 
Do I need a rear rack or should I go for a luggage truss and buy a bag to go with it? 

18th October : Popped into Evans Shoreditch earlier,hoping to try out a brompton. No one helped me :mad.
I picked up a folded tern and a folded brom, not much in it , and both are pretty heavy as a dead weight on the end of my arm. Will wheel the bike along in a semi folded state much of the time.
The brompton width is slightly thinner than the tern,but storage isn't my main concern (just that fgw trains allow folding bikes)
The tern looks like it will be easier to roll along in the folded position,no experience of this as yet 
I left dissapointed and will not give them my business. Evans Brentford were far better when we recently bought my wife's bike, will go back and get a brompon test ride there and ultimately give them my business if I do buy new.
Another question - front luggage truss on the tern is plain ugly compared to the brom, is there any way of mounting a brom luggage.
Lastly price - a new brompton (M3L) with c bag is £1000. A med spec Tern is £500 ish. Keeping my eye on eBay, but I see residuals on bromptons are fantastic ( worth considering if/when I have no need for a folder)

So that's where I am right now - please give me your thoughts and experiences with similar commuting. Pretty confused with all the choices,but sure I want one when I am sat here in my car (London bridge) and I could of been cycling along the south side of father Thames !


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Oct 2013)

I'm tempted to steer you towards a Brompton if only because it is a bomb proof bike that will stand up to regular, hardish use.

Not sure you could say that about the other folders.

Service and spares availability is about as good as you will get.

All of which is no good if you don't like it, but test rides are available - rubbish dealers notwithstanding.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Oct 2013)

To try a Brompton properly you could always try the Brompton docking system, if there's one near you. Basically a cheap as chips way to hire one, that said tho, my local dealer has demo bikes. I tried before I bought and had the demo for a weekend.


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

Have joined Brompton dock as leisure member (£1 annual fee) , will be hiring a brommie for a few days @ £5 per day.

Update: 18th October, got myself back to Evans Brentford and tried a lovely white M3L, felt a bit wobbly and would need the telescopic seat, also found 3 gears a bit limiting as i like to change gears regularly and found the gearing between 2 & 3 very spaced out, also found the gear changer a flimsy device, certainly didn't shout quality to me. I wasn't that impressed with the ride, it was a compromise for my height and 86kg of lard,but the fold and residual value make it an intriguing proposition. With an M6L and bag i would be looking at almost £1100 :eek

2nd bike i tried was the Tern P7i - 7 internal (sturmey archer) gears, front dynamo which powers front and rear hubs. Front handlebars can be adjusted a little for height,angle and rake (Andros stem) OMG - what a lovely bike to ride. Felt like a MTB, i folowed a couple of hybrid cyclists along Brentford high street, matched them for speed. Was nice to compare the average speed of a folder to a conventional bike. Really taken by this bike and the £550 (sale) price, but didn't like the battleship grey colour. The flagship commuter is the P24h (in matt black :-) which marries a 3 speed internal hub to a 8 speed cassette, not dissimilar to the Brompton way. The rest of the spec is as above. This bike is even better value at £500!

Next step forward is to use a Brompton for a day or two - probably a 6 speed version , but the price is a consideration here, on the other hand i know quality costs. Is the Tern going to fall apart after a couple of years? Are they easily serviceable by any lbs? 

I may be over thinking this purchase!!! Pick a bike i like the look of,and feels right to ride for ME! :-)


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2718621, member: 45"]Tried Mezzo?[/quote]

Mezzo? No
Don't know anything about them, do they have a dealer in London? Do you have any experience of them?


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks I will look into them


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Oct 2013)

I'd be wary of locking a Brompton up in central London, even with a D lock. I've just been looking at the Tern P24 but sadly the fold is just (only just ) too large to get it onto Eurostar.
The Decathlon Tilt bikes look interesting - decent fold and not too expensive.


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> I'd be wary of locking a Brompton up in central London, even with a D lock. I've just been looking at the Tern P24 but sadly the fold is just (only just ) too large to get it onto Eurostar.
> The Decathlon Tilt bikes look interesting - decent fold and not too expensive.



I don't have any plans to take it via Eurostar, so now worries there. The Tern P24h is a fantastic bike at £500, and at this moment in time my top choice, BUT i really want more exposure to the Brommies and possibly Mezzo before coming to a conclusion. The ride is more important than the fold, and taking it in with me is a no no. I can end up walking a mile inside these huge datacentres , with both hands full of computer bits, rucksack on my back.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Oct 2013)

FYI, a folded Brompton with a d lock thru the package is about as safe an unattended bike gets. The whole package is inside the fold and d lock fits thru perfectly.


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> FYI, a folded Brompton with a d lock thru the package is about as safe an unattended bike gets. The whole package is inside the fold and d lock fits thru perfectly.



Thats interesting to know, but i can't see myself leaving £1000 locked up outside :eek
Only seen one in London and that was a very poorly maintained pink edition


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (19 Oct 2013)

I will throw in my two pennies on this thread as I have on others and hoist the flag for the Tern Joe D24. I bought one from eBay from a guy who had only had it a few months (receipts to prove).
I had been looking for a folder as I was commuting site to site in London, and I had got stuck on the tube one time too many. I was looking for a full size folder as I really don't like the way small wheel bikes handle especially on London's potholed streets.
I was considering bikes from Dahon, Montague and finally Tern.
I tried a Dahon and found it creaked (ok I will hold my hands up I am on the large side at 18 stone - former rugby player), and couldn't find a Montague to try anywhere. I tried a Tern, found it very stable, pretty fast, and very similar to ride as my old Saracen mountain bike but with better road tyres.
I found the one I won the auction on at less than half price of new and around a quarter of the price of a Dahon. I started using it in London as much as possible and found it really useful, although the 24 gears are a bit of overkill for London's roads. A few weeks ago I lost that job - they got rid of 64 of us on the same day - so suddenly thought I had no further use for the Tern.
Any way, I have since found an alternative position, not in London, but realised very quickly I could use a bike to go from lodgings to workplace and back again for the majority of the week. I am now riding an 8 mile commute each way on very rural roads, usually watching the sun rise as I cycle, and pack the Tern in the car for the week start and finish commutes (over 120 miles each so I don't ride them - I know I am wimping out). There are no creaks, moans or groans from the Tern as yet, although the gears could probably do with a bit of a service now, and they only thing I really want to change is the saddle (probably going for a Brooks for the supreme comfort once it has been broken in - and want to put one on my Giant too).
All in all am I pleased I bought the Tern? Hell yes. It has turned out to be a really good bike to ride and gives greater flexibility to where, how and when I am able to ride.


----------



## Kies (22 Oct 2013)

I have just been reading the first great western .pdf about travelling with cycles on trains. It states the following ....

*******
Folding bikes, with a maximum wheel size of 18 inches in diameter, are permitted on any service on any day.
Please fold your bike down and store it in the luggage rack.
Folding bikes with bigger wheels than specified above are treated as conventional bikes on First Great Western.
*******

Anyone had issues with 20" folders such as Dahon or Tern at peak times?


----------



## sreten (22 Oct 2013)

Hi,

I'd say 18" wheel size includes all rims up to 451mm BSD.
So most so called 20" wheels will be no problem.

Basically I'd say it means any folder with so called 24" tyres,
or bigger are treated as full size bikes (ignoring some of
the very obscure wheel sizes that do exist but very rare).

It would be stupid rule given the amount of so called 20" folders, if
it referred to the so called size, rim size makes a lot more sense.

18" = 451mm. So Ertro (</ = 451mm) x (XXmm) tyres.
Most 20" are 406mm (16") x XXmm, so will be fine.
Older British folding like the R20 bikes are 451mm.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## Kies (22 Oct 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Oct 2013)

I don't think any of the train company staff understand anything more than "folded good, non-folded bad."

That said, there is a huge difference between the folded size of a Dahon and Brompton. If they had any clue, they'd specify the dimensions of the folded bike.


----------



## Kies (22 Oct 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I don't think any of the train company staff understand anything more than "folded good, non-folded bad."
> 
> That said, there is a huge difference between the folded size of a Dahon and Brompton. If they had any clue, they'd specify the dimensions of the folded bike.



i think you are right about staff not knowing.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Oct 2013)

depending on money, maybe consider a Birdy. The commuter model is a tad under £1000. It is the best combo of ride quality and compact fold. Rated 18 inch wheel so no train issues, sensible gearing and a solid decent quality rack that doesn't just rest effectively on the rear mudguard, but sits high enough to take a pannier - although it'll catch your heel unless you shift your foot forward a wee bit. They're overlooked models generally as they don't have the Brommy hype to match the price differential over the Dahon level bikes and never got the same foothold over here.


----------



## sreten (22 Oct 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I don't think any of the train company staff understand anything more than "folded good, non-folded bad."



Hi,

I think most people know what a compact "shopping" type folder
looks like, even if they are pretty clueless about bicycles in general.

And this doesn't, although its a folding bike, with "24 inch" wheels ,
your argument that "its a folder" won't get you very far at all IMO.







I think its pretty clear what folders would be treated as "normal" bikes. 
The ones that look like "normal" bikes. Its not more complicated IMO.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 Oct 2013)

I think you over-estimate the knowledge and initiative of the average train company employee … (No offence to the knowledgeable ones here.)

While that definitely shouldn't be allowed, show that it folds and I bet you'd be allowed to take it.


----------



## sreten (23 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> So an average daily commute of 20 ish miles. I currently do the whole thing once a week on my sirrus and total mileage is
> 40-45 miles if I don't go into Docklands. I find that sort of mileage unsustainable on a daily basis, what with having to work as well.



Hi,

Have you considered an electric folder for that sort of daily mileage ? 

rgds, sreten.


----------



## sreten (23 Oct 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I think you over-estimate the knowledge and initiative of the average train company employee … (No offence to the knowledgeable ones here.)
> 
> While that definitely shouldn't be allowed, show that it folds and I bet you'd be allowed to take it.



Hi,

And I bet you simply wouldn't depending on the station. For Brighton.:



> During peak periods, many of our services are extremely busy, therefore regular (non-folding) cycles cannot be carried on many of our services during these
> times. Fully folding cycles are welcome on our trains at any time and we ask that these are fully folded and carried before going through the gateline.



Note the "fully folding" ... I wouldn't rate my chances much at Brighton station with the above bike
on a daily basis, even though Southern Railways do not explicitly state any wheel size restriction.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 Oct 2013)

Yep, I'm aware of the wording, just think most staff are clueless beyond folded/not.


----------



## Kies (23 Oct 2013)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you considered an electric folder for that sort of daily mileage ?
> 
> rgds, sreten.



In my mind that would be akin to buying a moped. Whilst my legs work - cycling only :-)


----------



## sreten (23 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> In my mind that would be akin to buying a moped. Whilst my legs work - cycling only :-)



Hi,

Not really, running in assist mode. They basically help you not to go slow,
but don't help going fast. In other words if a daily mileage is really too
high for you they can help you to do it a lot more more comfortably.

It is the obvious future of commuter bicycles,
and for a few reasons folders first.
e.g. take a look at this :
http://www.bicycles4u.com/product/evora-electric-explorer-20
http://www.bicycles4u.com/electric_20.html

If is was suitable for you in your job day to day and allowed you
ride a bike everyday, i.e. pedal every day what is wrong with it ?

For sure if you don't need one, don't use one. But don't lump
them in with mopeds which require no user effort at all.

You can ride an electric bike as hard as a real one if you want
to, and not only that, to do 15mph + on the flat you have to.

You can ride it hard at low speed too, however unlike the above
your average speed will be a lot higher and you will cover much
more mileage for your effort if you are pootlng along at 10mph.

Electric bikes are not like mopeds / motorcycles / cars,
where as the speed increases so does engine power.

Electric bikes offer less power and assistance the faster you go.
Consequently they help with setting off, hills and headfwinds,
They are still essentially pedal powered bikes mot mopeds.

Conversely electric mopeds for the same reasons are awful,
they are no fun at all. As you go faster the power available
on tap from the throttle decreases, very yawnsome stuff.


rgds, sreten..


----------



## sreten (24 Oct 2013)

Hi,

Peoples perception of train staff is way off the mark. I'd say if you want
pendants, sticklers to detail and jobsworths you'd be nearer the mark.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## Poacher (24 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Update: 18th October, got myself back to Evans Brentford and tried a lovely white M3L, felt a bit wobbly and *would need the telescopic seat*


 
I'd guess you tried one with the standard seatpost - at 5'11" you'd probably be OK with the extended seatpost (which gives you an extra 60mm height at the expense of a very slightly larger fold). This is a free option, whereas the telescopic seatpost adds £37 to the build cost. Not a showstopper, I know, but every little helps!
Folding/unfolding would also be less of a faff, I reckon.

As others have already mentioned, though, I wouldn't fancy leaving a Brommy lying around for more than five minutes, whatever the quality of lock.
Let us all know what you end up with, preferably with pics!


----------



## Kies (24 Oct 2013)

It's a step closer today - neighbours work colleague is interested in my Triban 3. The sale will help get the folding bike past Mrs Kies as she doesn't know about the N+1 rule. Thus

N+1+1+1-1=a married life


"As others have already mentioned, though, I wouldn't fancy leaving a Brommy lying around for more than five minutes" - yes a big concern for me, as it's just not practical to take it inside for 50% of the customers i go see, hence my leaning towards a Tern.

"Let us all know what you end up with, preferably with pics!" - i will be trigger happy :-)


----------



## Kies (24 Oct 2013)

someone mentioned the tilt at Decathlon .... Interesting proposition


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdVetM-IVhA


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Oct 2013)

Hmmm http://www.decathlon.co.uk/folding-bike-tilt-9-copper-id_8202739.html barring the awful colour and white tyres, The tilt 9 has given me a bit of something to think about for the completely hassle free get on and go riding which I'm in the process of doing to my 12yo Birdy right now, it needs new rims at the mo & I've got ideas for spending out on it having a new rear hub and dyno hub front wheels built from scratch to last me another decade on it.
But if it'd only cost me £100 odd more for a brand new bike with a lifetime guarantee and similar Shimano componentry - aaaargh, I'll have to give Stockport's branch a call and see if they can get one in to have a look at, my n+1 gene has just kicked in with avengance.

Sorry for the threadjack @Kies, but that is definitely a brand for you to think about too, I'm quite a fan of Decathlon all round, the stuff is always better than the price point suggests and they do seem to have it right with bikes particularly. All 3 of my kids ride Decathlon bikes (MTB, Riverside Hybrid and Ladies Elops), I had a Sport 1 roadie until it got nicked, they've all been absolute belters. I had a set up problem with daughters Elops (brake arm bolt missing) but that was fixed on the spot, no quibbling and the lad seemed as shocked as I was it could have gone out like that.
Its a while since I've been in to browse bikes & the tilt range has slipped past me so far.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Oct 2013)

follow up to the above, I've been and had a play on Tilt 5 & 7 today. They ride nicely, are comfortable 'out of the box', the fixed stem is a nice height and reach for an average height range, I'm 5'10" and was totally comfy with range either side, they feel like a good solid bike, handle and stop* confidently, the rims are more BMX than Brompton/Birdy narrow and look like they'd be perfectly capable and comfortable quite a way off road as well as rolling along on tarmac - my bit of the Rochdale canal has sections of lose stone & cobbles, I think this would handle it nicely. From my limited opportunity to ride them properly, the Sram 3 speed feels very much like Brompton 3 speed gaps and ratios, the 2 speed CVT felt ok too. The bikes look good, better in the flesh than in their photos. The fold is clever and feels solid at all points, it goes down to a Dahon sized package so if trains/busses feature more heavily than pedalling for you then you may have issues, but its car boot sized, light enough to pick up/lift etc and shoulder strap carryable for longer or with the frame & bars folded will push along very easy lawnmower like using the saddle.

to be niggly, the integrated front light is fixed front facing so you'd lose a bit of illumination when turning the bars hard and one of the 5 bikes I rode had a couple of seatpost slippages.

to be less niggly: pulling on the front brake gives an alarming amount of flex through the frame hinge when you first experience it. I took the first bike I rode to the service desk and suggested the headset was very loose or the brakes were faulty. They assured me it was designed like this with a flex tolerance built into the hinge design, The others I rode all felt the same under front braking so I guess they're either being straight or its a big overlooked design flaw they're putting a brave face on.

It's definitely an interesting option though and specced very well at the price points. I am going to go back for a closer look and more ride time to see if it is the n+1 option over refurbing the Birdy's transmission and wheels.


----------



## Kies (30 Oct 2013)

Update: I am the winning bidder on a Dahon mu p8 (2012) :-)
Will be picking it up from the sellers office in Victoria.
Pictures and progress to follow ..


----------



## StuAff (30 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Update: I am the winning bidder on a Dahon mu p8 (2012) :-)
> Will be picking it up from the sellers office in Victoria.
> Pictures and progress to follow ..


Hope it proves aMusing


----------



## Kies (31 Oct 2013)

Update: 










picked her up from Victoria this afternoon. Rides really well, shifting is crisp and smooth. Love the fact i can move the handebars up/down depending on the type of riding i want to do. Back brake pad rubs very slightly on one side, but that's a minor tweak. front pads squeak on stopping, will give her a proper clean and see if that cures it, otherwise change the pads.

so far so good - pleased with my purchase :-)


----------



## Little My (2 Nov 2013)

Kies said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 31807
> View attachment 31808
> ...



Well done! Congratulations!
I have her older and heavier brother - Dahon Speed D7 and love him to bits,so I'm sure once you tweaked her she should ride like a dream


----------



## Kies (3 Nov 2013)

Spent a windy friday night in the shed - the kids came to get me at 11:30 :eek

1. Adjusted the back brake, so no more rubbing.
2. The cateye lights - new batteries and some grease around the seals (came with bike :bonus)
3. Worked out and marked best position for cree T6 so the fold is unaffected
4. Straightened the rear racks light mounting plate, attached cateye bracket & my own cateye
5. Cleaned the drivetrain, adjusted and lubed
6. Cleaned & polished the bike, paying particular attention to the rims using some alchohol wipes (squeeking)

Must get round to adding some pictures .......


Yesterday afternoon - the wind had picked up, but i was determined to go on a test ride. Stuck the Garmin on her for a comparison against my hybrid. Well i was very pleased. Did 6 miles and averaged 13.1 mph. A top speed of 20.4mph on an undulating road and the everpresent headwind ( how can it feel like a headwind when riding a closed loop?).

The saddle looks to be level, but i found myself sliding down it, so either i need to raise the nose very slightly and/or raise the handlebars by a few mm (loving how the bars can be raised or lowered).
Lastly, my left foot kept slipping, i was wearing general purpose trainers, which don't slip on other bikes - can anyone recommend good folding pedals, that have some grip?

Edit: seller sent me the original receipt. He bought it in January 2013 from Halfords Bicester on sale. RRP £700, sale price £500. My price £250.21


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Nov 2013)

I've not had any issues with pedal slip in my muP8 and the pedals are pretty good from a folding perspective being alloy, some lower spec demons have plastic pedals


----------



## Kies (3 Nov 2013)

Had another ride today, after adjusting the angle of the seat and bringing the handlebars up my 1cm. No more foot/pedal slipping :-)
Managed 10 miles at an average of 14.2 mph. This is getting addictive!


----------



## Kies (4 Nov 2013)

After the clean polish and adjust ...






rear bracket straightened and both cateyes ..






Cree T6 with lens reflector - should help over the coming months






The Garmin may have to stay at home,before I start to SCR with roadies ;-)






The fold is enough for my mainline train, and the front light + battery pack stays within the fold, so no need to remove everytime.


----------



## Kies (4 Nov 2013)

couldn't resist buying some MKS FD-7 folding pedals

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/mks/fd-7-folding-pedals-ec025882

£30 online


----------



## chugsy (8 Nov 2013)

£250 is a bargain! Schalwbe Supremes are a pretty penny on their own! I love my Speed P8 but it doesn't get used as often as it should be. Get some bar ends on I say for comfort. I recently swapped out my Xlite Stubbies for these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BICYCLE-M...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20ceb22c4a
So much more comfortable and do not interfere with the fold.
I would get some SPDs but wouldn't be able to pull off my signature move of walking off the bike before stopping :P Use conventional Wellgos - I don't need a super narrow package.


----------



## Kies (8 Nov 2013)

The Fd-7's arrived today. Feel very solid compared to the standard suntours and a nice 1 click to fold/unfold


----------



## Kies (8 Nov 2013)

@chugsy , could you show me a picture of these on your bike please.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BICYCLE-M...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20ceb22c4a


----------



## chugsy (10 Nov 2013)

Hope this works:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....66271_10151636558840987_1305804515_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## chugsy (10 Nov 2013)




----------



## chugsy (10 Nov 2013)

Think of them at T shapes on the end of the bars. Weird at first as ~I like to stretch out but I soon got used to it and so much more comfortable than my alu xlites as they are rubber molded over a metal clamp. I used to have to loosen the old bar ends with an allen key to get the wheel magnets to connect for a compact fold - a faff and a half. Much better now.


----------



## chugsy (10 Nov 2013)

Cheaper!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-M...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20d63111c2

No doubt someone will bring up Ergons which is all well and good if you want to spend that much - as you will use your bike more than I use mine it may be worth considering?


----------



## Kies (10 Nov 2013)

chugsy said:


> Think of them at T shapes on the end of the bars. Weird at first as ~I like to stretch out but I soon got used to it and so much more comfortable than my alu xlites as they are rubber molded over a metal clamp. I used to have to loosen the old bar ends with an allen key to get the wheel magnets to connect for a compact fold - a faff and a half. Much better now.



So the bike can still fold with these added? I don't want to affect that aspect of the bike


----------



## Kies (10 Nov 2013)

Another question folks. The bike has Schradar valves, and the seatpost doesn't contain the intergral pump. What is the best pump to keep in my rucksack (commuting).


----------



## StuAff (10 Nov 2013)

Kies said:


> So the bike can still fold with these added? I don't want to affect that aspect of the bike


Had Ergon GR2s (with integrated bar ends) on my old Jetstream XP. No effect on the fold whatsoever.


----------



## StuAff (10 Nov 2013)

Kies said:


> Another question folks. The bike has Schradar valves, and the seatpost doesn't contain the intergral pump. What is the best pump to keep in my rucksack (commuting).


I've got one of these. Effectively a portable track pump, and it works very well. 
Or buy a post pump (pricier, but it's on the bike of course).


----------



## chugsy (11 Nov 2013)

The fold is unaffected. Any part of the ends I recommended that may contact the bike will not cause damage as they are rubberised - unlike my Xlites which have a knurled finish  

My seatpost pump failed when I needed it after 4 years - I guess the seal had degraded. I gutted out the internals to save weight and carry a conventional minipump like this:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/topeak-pocket-rocket-mini-pump/rp-prod2904

as your tyres, like mine, are large volume/low pressure, I don't need anything super duper. For the extra few quid though, StuAff's recommendation is worth it for the convenience of a foot peg.


----------

